# Telescopic Baton Issue



## Lil Tenzan (Dec 1, 2007)

I just ordered a new telescopic baton. It's brand new from the store. What I want to know because this is my first one. The thing is, it extends alright. Oh just so you know it's a 26" baton. Now the last extending bar locks perfectly to the point i have to slam it on a surface to retract it. The problem is the middle bar i mean it locks but if i shake it enough it will go weak and retract. Is this normal or is there a way to make the lock effect stronger? Or do I just need to send it back?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2007)

Lil Tenzan said:


> I just ordered a new telescopic baton. It's brand new from the store. What I want to know because this is my first one. The thing is, it extends alright. Oh just so you know it's a 26" baton. Now the last extending bar locks perfectly to the point i have to slam it on a surface to retract it. The problem is the middle bar i mean it locks but if i shake it enough it will go weak and retract. Is this normal or is there a way to make the lock effect stronger? Or do I just need to send it back?


Send it back - it should *not* do that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2007)

Who is the manufacturer?  If it is an ASP then it is a quality extendable baton, every other one I have tested has been poor! (none have stood up to serious pressure testing other than the ASP baton)


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 1, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Who is the manufacturer?  If it is an ASP then it is a quality extendable baton, every other one I have tested has been poor! (none have stood up to serious pressure testing other than the ASP baton)


Monadnock makes a good baton, too...  And I like that the Autolock doesn't need to be smashed into something to close.

As to the OP...  I'd have to see it.  My first guess is that he's not really extending it fully -- if it's an ASP or Monadnock friction lock baton.  If it's not, it's defective.  A friction lock expandable baton "locks" in place by fitting very, very tight; if the tolerances aren't right, it won't have enough friction to lock into place.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Monadnock makes a good baton, too... And I like that the Autolock doesn't need to be smashed into something to close.
> 
> As to the OP... I'd have to see it. My first guess is that he's not really extending it fully -- if it's an ASP or Monadnock friction lock baton. If it's not, it's defective. A friction lock expandable baton "locks" in place by fitting very, very tight; if the tolerances aren't right, it won't have enough friction to lock into place.


 
The Monadnock baton is just mediocre in my opinion (though other's opinons are different) not anywhere as good as the ASP is.  When I pressure tested the Monadnock baton it lasted less than about two weeks without having serious issues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course when I pressure test something I do put it through the wringer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ASP stood up while every other one I have ever tested failed.  Still if I had to rate which one was second best it would be the monadnock baton!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2007)

That's not normal behaviour. Try it a few more times to make sure it isn't just your technique, but if it sticks now it could stick when you need it, so it isn't reliable.


----------



## Drac (Dec 1, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Who is the manufacturer? If it is an ASP then it is a quality extendable baton, every other one I have tested has been poor! (none have stood up to serious pressure testing other than the ASP baton)


 
I must disagree..I own and teach the *Monodnock* batons..No slamming them against the surface, just the press of a button...The truth be told I hate ALL those batons..I like my PR-24 the best...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> I must disagree..I own and teach the *Monodnock* batons..No slamming them against the surface, just the press of a button...The truth be told I hate ALL those batons..I like my PR-24 the best...


 

Hey Drac it is fine to disagree!  You see slamming it against the surface (ASP baton) for it to retract does not bother me one bit.  Also because of this and other factors it is the strongest and most durable expandable baton in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (never failred me yet)

I like the PR-24 myself and remember foundly being introduced to it for the first time oh so long ago when I worked for the DNR!  Definatley a durable tool! I am however not that big a fan of Monodnock's extendable PR-24 though over time I have at least come to appreciate it!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2007)

I tend to agree tha it may be defective and you should most likely send it back.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 2, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Drac it is fine to disagree!  You see slamming it against the surface (ASP baton) for it to retract does not bother me one bit.  Also because of this and other factors it is the strongest and most durable expandable baton in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had times when I've had my ASP out, and it can be tough to find something solid enough to close it -- especially in the rain.  Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to carry my Autolock; gotta carry what's issued, which is the ASP.

But what the ASP has going for it is simplicity.  It's just 3 pieces of metal pipe, and a clip to keep it closed (which means, if it fails, you're baton is OPEN, not stuck closed.)  It is worthwile to stock up on those clips though, since they do fail.  They're inexpensive... but it sucks when they fail at 2 AM and the armory is closed.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2007)

Just a thought but is a telescopic baton legal where you live
They are considered a black jack and illegal in many places


----------



## tellner (Dec 3, 2007)

Legal definitions change from country to country and sometimes from city to city. 

Technically, a blackjack is a short cudgel with a weighted end and a semi-flexible shaft which usually has a coil spring as its core. They are illegal in many areas. By some interesting political history they are legal in Oregon as long as they are not concealed. But you are absolutely guaranteed to fail the P.A.T. (Police Attitude Test) if they catch you with one. 

The ASP and its knockoffs - "Imitation is the sincerest form of BS" - are rigid clubs composed of a telescoping series of rigid metal tubes. Actually there's a German version which consists of a telescoping series of coil springs. But that's a different topic. There are many jurisdictions where they are illegal for everyone but law enforcement and others where the are not a problem. YMMV. Consult a lawyer.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2007)

tellner said:


> Legal definitions change from country to country and sometimes from city to city.
> 
> Technically, a blackjack is a short cudgel with a weighted end and a semi-flexible shaft which usually has a coil spring as its core. They are illegal in many areas. By some interesting political history they are legal in Oregon as long as they are not concealed. But you are absolutely guaranteed to fail the P.A.T. (Police Attitude Test) if they catch you with one.
> 
> The ASP and its knockoffs - "Imitation is the sincerest form of BS" - are rigid clubs composed of a telescoping series of rigid metal tubes. Actually there's a German version which consists of a telescoping series of coil springs. But that's a different topic. There are many jurisdictions where they are illegal for everyone but law enforcement and others where the are not a problem. YMMV. Consult a lawyer.


It's not a guarantee that you'll have problems.  Spring sticks, black jacks and the like are illegal (in VA); that will guarantee problems, no matter how polite you are.  Though if you're polite AND offer a reasonable explanation, AND have a reasonable attitude towards resolving the situation, you might come out OK.  And -- that's really only if you carry them concealed.

If you're buying one simply to train with and work out... that's a different question.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2007)

Lil Tenzan said:


> I just ordered a new telescopic baton. It's brand new from the store. What I want to know because this is my first one. The thing is, it extends alright. Oh just so you know it's a 26" baton. Now the last extending bar locks perfectly to the point i have to slam it on a surface to retract it. The problem is the middle bar i mean it locks but if i shake it enough it will go weak and retract. Is this normal or is there a way to make the lock effect stronger? Or do I just need to send it back?


So did you decide what you're going to do?


----------

